# Stephen Colbert



## Elisha (Oct 17, 2021)

What do you think of Stephen Colbert!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 17, 2021)

You mean, as a Tolkien fan?

I wish he'd learn to pronounced Aule's name. 

Otherwise, I'm happy to see him spreading the word.


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 18, 2021)

Elisha 1913 said:


> What do you think of Stephen Colbert!



I love him when he talks about Tolkien. Politically I am opposed to him but he is one of the liberals I love.


----------



## Elisha (Oct 18, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I love him when he talks about Tolkien. Politically I am opposed to him but he is one of the liberals I love.


Couldn't agree more! Love him when he talks Tolkien. But, as soon as he starts talking politics I can't stand him!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2021)

Fortunately, politics is off-limits here. 😊


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 18, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I love him when he talks about Tolkien. Politically I am opposed to him but he is one of the liberals I love.





Elisha 1913 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Love him when he talks Tolkien. But, as soon as he starts talking politics I can't stand him!


Yeah...I don't like him personally but I'm glad he's spreading Tolkien lore.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2021)

That I disagree with 1stvermont here should be no surprise. The rest of you can make your own deductions ...


----------

